# Shimano "Core" ?



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I havent heard you guys talking about the Core much.

I usually treat myself to a new "hotrod" reel every once in a while and the Core was definatly flavor of the month this time last year.

What says the congregation, should I get one ?

I basically already own all the "C" reels in Shimanos line


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I prefer the 50 Mg. I might jump the Core (will be discontinued soon I bet) and get the new Chronarch. They've bumped the HEG gear out a bit, changing the right plate profile giving it a better feel to me.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree with Kenny i prefer the MG 50 over the Core.


----------



## dsatter (May 9, 2006)

Mg50 is the best reel I've fished with for wadefishing....hard to beat.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

I prefer the CORE over the 50 MG, CORE has a better drag system.....


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

3 nays, 1 yes.

Thanks guys you talked me off the ledge. 

I figure the core is a good reel but at its price point I'd need overwhelming enthusiatic support to add it to an already ridiculously large reel collection.


----------



## blueaddiction (Aug 11, 2006)

MG50 ALL THE WAY!!!


----------



## topwater tiger (Jun 20, 2008)

sold 3 old heavy calcuttas for 1 new core.....love it! Also own the 50mg. I strongly recommend one or the other. 2 great reels!


----------



## jtownsend2 (Mar 25, 2005)

*CORE BY FAR!*

I love my 50MG, but there's really no comparison.

As Capt. Ryan said, the drag system on the CORE is much better. Also, the HEG gear really lets you crank down when you need to.

If you can tolerate the price, you will not be sorry with the CORE.

JT


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

I prefer the core over the mg 50 The problem I have with both is the core you have to keep the screw tight that holds the spool in or your line will wrap around the shaft pain in the arse when that happens.I was told by Bantam to tighten it down hard so that fixed the problem.The mg 50 even with the updated frame it still corrodes really bad Iam done with the mg 50 I also really like the curado 100dsv a very good real in my book .


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

I would get one if I could afford it. I can see myself getting one if my mg's start acting up but that hasn't been an issue the past two years.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

i also have two 50 mgs i am thinkin of adding a CORE? or should i get another mg50?


----------



## JOKER (May 16, 2007)

*CORE*

I have to go with the core. I literally have to tighten up on the spool because when casting (I use power pro with a mono backing) and I cast all the way down to the mono. I tear down my own reels down to the frame and clean about every 5 to 6 trips.


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

Core is the way to go!!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

still pondering but leaning towards core


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

The core is the best reel I've ever used. I've been using nothing but Cores since they were released and have 2 I bought the day they hit the shelves that have had 0 problems. The MG50 is a great reel as far as casting, weight, etc, but it is a POS. If you don't take it apart every time you use it, it will eat itself eventually. I've not had any of these problems with the core and it is almost as light and performs just as good. The drag as said earlier is much better, constant pressure on the fish all the time, no slipping and catching like the MG50.

They can't discontinue the core as the it is the only lightweight option left.


----------



## DukCutter (Mar 6, 2008)

troutmanmike said:


> Core is the way to go!!!


....until you nick or scratch the magnesium coating on it once and the salt eats the body away to nothing. Better keep em covered at all times unless you want 4 hundy in the crapper.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Suggest covering any blemishes or scratches with clear nail polish.

Charles


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

I agree I have a couple of scratches covered and no corrosion after a year!!


fishsmart said:


> Suggest covering any blemishes or scratches with clear nail polish.
> 
> Charles


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

*Core*

I recently returned my New Chronarch for a Core. I like how smooth it is and how light it is. My neighbor has both as well as the new Curado. He says the Curado casts further...... But, you should get one Mg and experience how light it is....... Very enjoyable to fish with.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> I prefer the CORE over the 50 MG, CORE has a better drag system.....


 Cha Ching,

I have 3 of them and lovem'


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

i heard the new chronarch is pretty much the same thing as the core but will hold up better in the salt. any comments or feedback about that?


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Mine have held up pertfect in the salt - 0 issues with a lot of use and not a lot of cleaning. The MG50 will not hold up with the same abuse but the core has for me (and not just 1 reel, I have 3 now and 2 that were bought right when the Core came out). It does have some MG in it but isn't as prone to issues as the older model.


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

I love my 2 MG 50's and just bought a Core. As mentioned several times, the drag on the Core kicks a** on the MG drag. I have only fished with the Core once, but I am sold.


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

sold my core and 'downgraded' to a 50mg. it is lighter, same amount of bearings, etc. the drag is by far better on the core, but in the right hands, the 50mg can be just as good. had a problem with the salt eating the magnesium on my core... even after cleaning it after every use. so i guess my vote is mg.


----------

